
Tips for Spackling and Plastering a Black Hole (1999) - pshapiro99
http://www.his.com/~pshapiro/spackling.html
======
PhasmaFelis
I kind of miss when people just wrote stuff and put it on the internet,
without needing to fuss around with blog frameworks, social media, or SEO.

------
guelo
Not sure if I'm missing something but from the plain reading of it it's not
that funny of a joke.

~~~
munchbunny
It was mildly amusing, just chuckle a bit and move on.

